# Custom Menu Cards at Placesettings



## daviimandel (Jan 7, 2013)

We have recently begun doing some more upgraded add-ins to our catering. I want to do menu cards by place settings. Do I make those? If yes, what is the best way? Should I typeset them myself and have them copied at a print shop? Does the customer pay extra for that or should I figure it into my cost?

Thanks!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

http://forums.theknot.com/Sites/theknot/Pages/Main.aspx/wedding-boards_etiquette_xp-menu-cards

Since I am pastry and set up (usually) last I have seen it done several ways.

I love the finished look of a beautifully designed menu card peeking from the napkin, but it becomes the white elephant of the table, no one knows what to do with them after ordering.

Coordinate with the other wedding stationary and let her (BTB) pay for them when she orders invitations or you do the same and add an upcharge.

Whichever she decides, talk her into the individual menus.

IMO those "tent" type quickly loose shape and look tacky.

mimi

.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

line item or package plan.....guess it depends on how much they are.


----------

